# Posting not as simple as it once was here



## Caslon (Sep 5, 2010)

I chose "other" because my post didn't include ingredients in a recipe.
I go to post and had to choose "recipe" because choosing "other" told me I could not have a tag like "other."  Kinda weird.

I wanted to edit some spelling and get a field box error after editing my post that's equally as baffling. 

Upon finally getting it to update my edited post, there's a bunch of numeral 1's after my last word.

Is this a new learning curve in order to post?  Some of the procedures just don't make any sense.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2010)

I ran into the "recipe"/"other" issue as well.  It promotes misleading tags.


----------

